# wisconsin support group



## olson26

I have just been diagnosed with IBS and am wondering if anyone from Wisconsin knows if there is a support group available in the state?


----------



## bloomers

Welcome Olson! I don't know of any support groups in Wisconsin but you can get a lot of good support from this board. Glad you found us. If you click above on IBS Self Help and Support Group Bulletin Board and then go to the IBS topic under discussion that is where they talk about IBS in general. There are also areas where you can go for multitudes of isses - whether you are C (constipated) or D (diarrhea).


----------



## teal

Hi Olson, I live in Wisconsin, I do not know of any support groups. I have found this place, very helpful and supportive. I have IBS and IBD. Teal.


----------



## Guest

The only support group I know of is me







Wisconsin is usually pretty progressive in the health arena, but this is one area for which I don't think I've ever come across a support group.... mostly I think it's because the syndrome we suffer from is largely unheard of. In fact, if you even mention a support board for IBS.... you get laughed at.... and I work at a hospital.I'd be interested in one, myself... but not sure that I would have the time or the energy to start one. I think maybe what I will do is check into our hospital education department and find out if anything like this is a remote possibility. If i can get a local physician to support it... it might fly.I live in Eau Claire, by the way.


----------



## trbell

there do seem to be a lot of people on the bb from WI. You might want to contact IFFGD as that's where their headquarters is.tom


----------



## jennieb54143

where in wi are ya oloson? im in wi klooking for a support group too.


----------



## trbell

I might be moving back to WI - Milwaukee.tom


----------



## jennieb54143

i live neer oconto.


----------



## Lubner

Jennie: Probably only another Wisconsinite would understand ane be laughing at the accent! What a hoot!


----------



## jennieb54143

u picking on my spelling? lol i have fat fingers and carpel tunnel need we say more


----------



## Joanie65

Add another Wisconsinite to the list...but no info on any support groups that I know of. I'm from the Marshfield area.


----------



## trbell

IFFGD might know of one if someone wants to call. their headquarters is in Milwaukee.tom


----------



## Erika Lynn

I'm starting to think that writing to our WI representative is needed because im fed up with ibs being a laughing matter we need funds and support groups for this syndrome for how many people suffer from this why is it not being studied just as much as cancer!


----------



## Sad Liza

Erika Lynn said:


> I'm starting to think that writing to our WI representative is needed because im fed up with ibs being a laughing matter we need funds and support groups for this syndrome for how many people suffer from this why is it not being studied just as much as cancer!


If you get a petition going I will sign it. I live in Milwaukee. My 16 year old daughter just got diagnosed with IBS on the 13th of this month. She has been out of school a total of 32 days because we didn't know what was wrong and were trying to find answers. The school social worker doesn't seem very empathetic and even went so far as to send a report of her absenses to the DA's office, even though I have been in contact with him and explained that I believe the reason for her absenses is due to a medical problem that I was trying to get answers to. Even though I told him that we finally know what it is, but that we have to change her diet and I am unable to pick up her Rx or shop for "safe foods" that she can make lunches with because I injured my knee the other night, he just didn't seem to understand that this isn't going to be something we can fix overnight. How frustrating that it seems like people don't understand how serious IBS is.


----------



## debjo7

Sad Liza, I know how you feel regarding your daughter. My son was diagnosed with IBS 15 yrs ago when he was in junior high. I have IBS, so I knew that is what he had. I told him, "When you have to go to the bathroom, you JUST GO! Deal with the teacher later." One day he had an attack and requested to go to the bathroom. The teacher, in her infinite wisdom, said no. He got up and left anyway. (His only other choice was to crap his pants). When he returned, the teacher sent him to the principal with a detention slip. When the principal called me, I was completely incensed!! I went in to the office and explained the situation to the principal and he was very understanding. My son was mortified that I told him about his condition, but I said it is nothing to be embarrassed about. The stupid teacher should be embarrassed. My son was a great student, always in accelerated classes, so there was no reason for the teacher to think he was trying to get out of class. I hope I educated that school, even just a little. I wish you the best in your school with your daughter.


----------

